# East Hampton, CT - New Boss SL2 to SL3 LED Light Upgrade Kit



## Megplows (Dec 29, 2017)

Brand new SL2 to SL3 upgrade kit. 
$800 *plus shipping


----------



## Megplows (Dec 29, 2017)

Price Reduced: $700 *plus shipping or best offer


----------



## Megplows (Dec 29, 2017)

Reasonable offers will be pondered. Trades accepted. I have no use for these lights and they sell for $800-$900. They are in original packaging. Would like to get rid of them asap. 

Gracias, Amigos.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Megplows said:


> Reasonable offers will be pondered. Trades accepted. I have no use for these lights and they sell for $800-$900. They are in original packaging. Would like to get rid of them asap.
> 
> Gracias, Amigos.


It sells for $820 directly from the Boss website at full MSRP (with a warranty). I sell them at retail for considerably less than that. I don't know what you paid for them, but if you are looking to move them quickly, you'll need a less optimistic price


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> It sells for $820 directly from the Boss website at full MSRP (with a warranty). I sell them at retail for considerably less than that. I don't know what you paid for them, but if you are looking to move them quickly, you'll need a less optimistic price


Edit: i didnt see that you had reduced the price to $700 already


----------



## Megplows (Dec 29, 2017)

Yeah I thought they were closer to $900 initially...


----------

